

Warn HN: zoneedit.com - zoowar

The new zoneedit.com site transmits login credentials in plain text. The login popup has a 'Secure Login' button, but this only misleads users into thinking their login credentials are secured when they are not.<p>From the packet:
POST /proxy.php HTTP/1.1\r\n
endpoint=Authentication.action&#38;action=login&#38;userName=hello&#38;password=hacker+news
======
ZeroMinx
Have you notified zoneedit?

I've had several problems when I was moved to the new site.. Hope they sort it
out soon, or I may have to go looking for another service. (Any suggestions?)

FWIW, I can't log in at all right now, only getting the spinning circle.

~~~
zoowar
I sent email to support@zoneedit.com and expect to hear back within 24 hours.
I'll update the parent when I hear back.

------
zoowar
UPDATE: day 3 here's their response:

Response (Amy M.) - 01/06/2011 11:07 AM Thank you for contacting Customer
Care.

The site is coded in Ajax and encripts itself to provide security.

Please let us know if there is anything else we can help you with.

Regards,

Customer Care

~~~
ZeroMinx
Thanks for the updates.

I had an issue with mail forwarding a few weeks ago. Mailed them about it but
got no reply (problem was eventually fixed). Still seem to happen
occasionally, not very happy with this..

------
d_r
Why not just use NameCheap? They have free DNS hosting even for domains that
aren't registered with them and I have been using them for several of my
domains that are still "stuck" with GoDaddy.

I once had a support question about one of such domains during Thanksgiving
break and they got back to me within minutes. That's customer service.

(Disclaimer: I'm not affiliated with them, YMMV)

------
zoowar
UPDATE: day 13 It's been a while since they escalated the issue.

01/06/2011 12:23 PM This issue has been escalated to our system administrators
for resolution. More information should be available shortly. In the meantime,
please let us know if there is anything else we can help you with.

------
lukeinth
I switched from zoneedit to zerigo not long after they had a period of
extended downtime. I was also put off by them talking about a new admin which
was coming. Blab about it after it launches not before.

------
zoowar
In the meantime, I'm giving <https://www.zerigo.com> a try. Their free service
allows for:

3 Domains

30 Hosts

50,000 queries per month

------
zoowar
UPDATE: day 2, still no response from support@zoneedit.com.

------
zoowar
UPDATE: No response from support@zoneedit.com in the time frame they
established. I've moved on and found Zerigo meets my current needs.

~~~
ZeroMinx
ok, cheers.

I've still got quite a lot of credits in my zoneedit account :/

